# Piso a medias: comprar la otra mitad o extinción proindiviso



## Gnomo (7 Jun 2013)

Os comento mi caso. Mi padre y yo compramos una vivienda juntos en el 2001, ahora quiere cederme su parte como un adelanto de la herencia y quisiera saber qué es fiscal y económicamente más favorable. En el notario le han comentado que lo mejor es que le compre su parte ( el dinero que le pagaría me lo devolvería en negro para evitar pagar impuestos por donación en vida) y luego está la extinción de condominio que no sé si nos saldría más a cuenta. De comprar su parte del piso le pagaría lo mínimo posible, pero cuál sería el precio mínimo de un piso según hacienda? Me fastidiaría que le pidieran impuestos por presuntos beneficios cuando no existen. Ahora el piso vale menos de lo que se pago por él. En fin, si alguien sabe qué opción es la mejor en este caso agradecería la información. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## El cipotecón (8 Jun 2013)

Gnomo dijo:


> Os comento mi caso. Mi padre y yo compramos una vivienda juntos en el 2001, ahora quiere cederme su parte como un adelanto de la herencia y quisiera saber qué es fiscal y económicamente más favorable. En el notario le han comentado que lo mejor es que le compre su parte ( el dinero que le pagaría me lo devolvería en negro para evitar pagar impuestos por donación en vida) y luego está la extinción de condominio que no sé si nos saldría más a cuenta. De comprar su parte del piso le pagaría lo mínimo posible, pero cuál sería el precio mínimo de un piso según hacienda? Me fastidiaría que le pidieran impuestos por presuntos beneficios cuando no existen. Ahora el piso vale menos de lo que se pago por él. En fin, si alguien sabe qué opción es la mejor en este caso agradecería la información. Gracias de antemano.



Autoliquidas la mitad indivisa. 

Se supone que las mitades individas valen menos. Al menos los funcionarios suelen revisar las que son blanco y en botella, es decir las compras de pleno dominio. 

Pon el valor que pone en el catastro que no debe de ser mucho y efectúas la autoliquidación correspondiente. 


O mejor aún, como la mitad de la finca figura a nombre de tu padre y no te va a hacer una putada puedes guardar la finca en un cajón y autoliquidar pasado cuatro años con lo cual no pagas nada. ¿Para qué quieres tenerla en el registro?. 


Esto último ahora es un poco de riesgo porque los Notarios están obligados a hacer de chivatos de hacienda desde hace unos años acá, aunque el riesgo es mínimo y como mucho te viene una complementaria. 

Esto antes se hacía mucho.


----------



## Gnomo (8 Jun 2013)

El cipotecón dijo:


> Autoliquidas la mitad indivisa. Te refieres a la mitad de mi padre, supongo.
> 
> Se supone que las mitades individas valen menos. Al menos los funcionarios suelen revisar las que son blanco y en botella, es decir las compras de pleno dominio. Esto lo entiendo, gracias.
> 
> ...



Aunque no he entendido muchas cosas te agradezco muchísimo la información.

Perdona por mi gran ignorancia en estos temas.


----------



## El cipotecón (8 Jun 2013)

Gnomo dijo:


> Aunque no entendido muchas cosas te agradezco muchísimo la información.
> 
> Perdona por mi gran ignorancia en estos temas.



A ver si me explico. 

Tú compras la mitad indivisa a tu padre. El Notario te dice: Ponga una provisión de fondos para gestoría y registro. Tú le dices al Notario: No hace falta, ya pago yo el ITP (Impuesto de Transmisión Patrimonial).

Te da el amigo Notario la escritura y por perder una mañana ya te ahorras lo menos 300-400 euros. 

Vas a autoliquidar el impuesto, porque sin él no registras la propiedad. Haz una fotocopia de tu DNI, otra copia de la escritura, un recibo del IBI y creo que ya está. 

Te diriges a la oficina autoliquidadora correspondiente. Infórmate dónde están. En muchos sitios pequeños están donde el registro, en otros está en un edificio aparte. Suelen estar traspasadas las competencias a las Comunidades autónomas, al menos en Cataluña. 

Llegas allí. Pides un modelo 600 que valdrá un euro o por ahí y lo rellenas. Lo que no sepas rellenar pregunta en ventanilla. Te llevará 10 minutos. 

Como autoliquidas, pones lo que tú quieras, pone el precio que pone en la venta, que te aconsejo que sea precio de IBI. ¿Porqué de IBI?, porque tú en el modelo 600 reflejaras que es el 50% indiviso de una finca, y ya te digo que los funcionarios miran mayormente las fincas que se compra el pleno dominio. Además , no es lo mismo comprar una finca que media, suelen bajar más el valor. No creo que tengas problemas al poner precio del IBI. 

Ten en cuenta que las compras anteriores, tal como está el mercado tampoco es una referencia fiable porque el mercado baja y a gran velocidad. 


Cuando te ponga el sello la funcionaria conforme está pagado te vas al registro y pagas lo correspondiente como provisión de fondos, unos 150 euros te valdrá a ojo de buen cubero. A los 15 días te llaman para que pases a recoger la escritura y fin del cuento. 

Opción B. No lleves la escritura a la oficina liquidadora hasta dentro de 4 años si no tienes porqué vender la finca. No la podrás registrar, pero te ahorras pagar el 10% del valor que reflejes en el inmueble. Te pueden pillar y pagar una pequeña multa, pero creo que el riesgo es bajo. 


Opción C: Compra la nuda propiedad, y tu padre que se quede el usufructo. Cuando muera el padre con un certificado de defunción pasa el usufructo a tu nombre automáticamente. Aquí también puedes poner un precio testimonial porque tampoco miran las tablas de nudas propiedades. Son un engorro. 

Saludos.


----------



## Gnomo (8 Jun 2013)

[/COLOR]


El cipotecón dijo:


> A ver si me explico.
> 
> Tú compras la mitad indivisa a tu padre. El Notario te dice: Ponga una provisión de fondos para gestoría y registro. Tú le dices al Notario: No hace falta, ya pago yo el ITP (Impuesto de Transmisión Patrimonial). Ok. Solo formalizo la compra ante notario. Cuando compré el piso en el 2001 puse 1.100.000 ptas. por ese concepto.
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por la información de verdad. Muy interesante. Me abre nuevas opciones para enfocar este tema que desconocía absolutamente.


----------



## El cipotecón (8 Jun 2013)

Gnomo dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Muchísimas gracias por la información de verdad. Muy interesante. Me abre nuevas opciones para enfocar este tema que desconocía absolutamente.



Siendo 40.000 el precio del piso según valor catastral y comprando la mitad pondría 20.000 euros. 

Yo en mi caso que he comprado y vendido mucho pondría 10.000 y luego si me viene la complementaria la pago, pero ese es mi caso. Lo haría porque es una mitad individa. 

Luesgo está el Notario que te puede poner pegas, pero el Notario en España sólo da fe de la venta, así que puedes decirle que es el precio real de la vivienda porque compras una mitad y segundo el mercado está roto y bajando. Te meterá miedo con hacienda y tal, pero para mí 20.000 está bien. 

Hay que decir que el Notario cobra por precio y páginas y como están en crisis no le hace gracia ventas con tan pequeño importe. 

Si pones 20.000, te costará el Notario, unos 400-500 euros, 2000 de ITP, y unos 150-200 de registro. 

Mientras menos pongas, menos dinero te gastas. Los 20.000 es un precio equilibrado. No pongas más porque no vale la pena. 

Comprar la nuda propiedad te sale casi regalado, porque sólo tienes que comprar el 50% de la nuda propiedad, ya que tú tienes la otra parte. Poned entonces precio testimonial. 

Dejas a tu padre con el 50% del usufructo y cuando fallezca, Dios lo tenga en su gloria, con el certificado de defunción tienes toda la propiedad para ti. Si quieres vender antes que fallezca necesitarás su firma.


Saludos.


----------



## Gnomo (8 Jun 2013)

Muchas gracias por la información Cipo, una verdadera Masterclass sobre el tema. Después de leerte me surgen algunas dudas sobre los riesgos de una inspección por parte de hacienda con posterioridad a la compra. 

Por un lado, comentas que no es necesario registrarlo y que pasados cuatro años lo puedes registrar sin pagar impuestos ¿¿¿:??? Cómo se hace?

Por otro lado, si compro por el valor catastral, en el caso que hacienda considere que el valor catastral es un precio muy bajo y me digan que el piso vale más, pongamos que me dicen que la mitad de la vivienda tiene un valor de 40.000€, entiendo que me pedirían otros 2.000€ + multa (a qué cantidad ascendería?)+ intereses.

La idea de la compra de la nuda propiedad es interesante, no lo había pensado ienso:. 

Veo que es mejor olvidarse de la extinción del condominio por indiviso. 

Te reitero las gracias por la información. Mi padre me saca este tema periódicamente y no es que nos corra prisa ( a Dios gracias mis padres están bien de salud) pero lo voy estudiando poco a poco para ver que opción es la mejor.

Saludos


----------



## andyy (8 Jun 2013)

No se te ocurra usar como valor de la venta el precio del IBI . Las distintas comunidades autónomas tienen valores de los bienes inmuebles a efectos fiscales y por tanto para usar como precio mínimo en trasmisiones patrimoniales.
Por ejemplo en la Comunidad de Madrid y en la Junta de Castilla y León, esos valores son facilmente accesibles a través de las páginas web de valoración oficial. No sé en que comunidad autónoma está la vivienda.


----------



## chustazo (8 Jun 2013)

Estás sujeto a Actos Jurídicos Documentados por la extinción del condominio, no a Transmisiones Patrimoniales. No es igual en todo el territorio nacional y depende de la comunidad donde vivas pero en Madrid las donaciones entre padres e hijos están sujetas pero exentas al 99% por lo que la extinción del condominio la podéis hacer legalmente tributando por la donación al, aproximadamente, 1%.
Resumiendo: tu padre quiere transmitirte su mitad proindiviso de la forma menos gravosa. Por la donación inter vivos, al ser tu padre, tributa Donaciones reducido al 99%. La escritura de extinción del condominio por la que pasarás a ser el único titular tributa por Actos Jurídicos Documentados (¡¡No por ITP, que es mucho más!!).
Un saludo.
Chusta.


----------



## djun (8 Jun 2013)

El precio mínimo de un piso según Hacienda lo puedes obtener aquí, introduciendo la Referencia Catastral:
https://gestiona.madrid.org/siva_internet/html/web/ValoraBienForm.icm?ESTADO_MENU=2_1


----------



## El cipotecón (8 Jun 2013)

andyy dijo:


> No se te ocurra usar como valor de la venta el precio del IBI . Las distintas comunidades autónomas tienen valores de los bienes inmuebles a efectos fiscales y por tanto para usar como precio mínimo en trasmisiones patrimoniales.
> Por ejemplo en la Comunidad de Madrid y en la Junta de Castilla y León, esos valores son facilmente accesibles a través de las páginas web de valoración oficial. No sé en que comunidad autónoma está la vivienda.



El notario que cante misa con las tablas, es una mitad indivisa y yo pondría en autoliquidación el precio de venta que entre dos personas pacten libremente. Por mi experiencia no te vendrá una complementaria. 


Ayer mismo, me reuní con mi abogado para recoger un auto de adjudicación. División de la cosa común. Un local dividido en dos fincas registrales. Pacté de precio de salida lo que ponía el IBI. Me lo he quedado por el 50% del precio de tasación. Pagaré por eso y nada más. Los proindivisos tiene más manga ancha, al menos eso dice mi experiencia. 



chustazo dijo:


> Estás sujeto a Actos Jurídicos Documentados por la extinción del condominio, no a Transmisiones Patrimoniales. No es igual en todo el territorio nacional y depende de la comunidad donde vivas pero en Madrid las donaciones entre padres e hijos están sujetas pero exentas al 99% por lo que la extinción del condominio la podéis hacer legalmente tributando por la donación al, aproximadamente, 1%.
> Resumiendo: tu padre quiere transmitirte su mitad proindiviso de la forma menos gravosa. Por la donación inter vivos, al ser tu padre, tributa Donaciones reducido al 99%. La escritura de extinción del condominio por la que pasarás a ser el único titular tributa por Actos Jurídicos Documentados (¡¡No por ITP, que es mucho más!!).
> Un saludo.
> Chusta.




Bien, es lo que tiene haber sido pobre, que a mí no me ha tocado herencia. 

Si la donación es más barata, borra todo lo que he puesto y por supuesto haz lo que dice el forero. Yo lo que compro desgraciadamente pago ITP. No me puedo salvar. De todas maneras espero que los ejemplos sirvan para personas que no son familia entre sí. 

Saludos.


----------



## El cipotecón (9 Jun 2013)

Así en aburrimiento mañanero he visto esto sobre donaciones en vida.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=9223660



Es cierto que hay bonificaciones, pero necesitas cumplir unos requisitos. La página es de unos abogados de Barcelona. Tienes que ir directamente a la página 10 de 11.

De todas maneras, para salir de dudas, te vas a una oficial de cualquier Notaría, le explicas que tu padre te quiere hacer una donación y ella te informará sin problemas. 

Saludos y suerte .


----------



## djun (9 Jun 2013)

El cipotecón dijo:


> Opción B. No lleves la escritura a la oficina liquidadora hasta dentro de 4 años si no tienes porqué vender la finca. No la podrás registrar, pero te ahorras pagar el 10% del valor que reflejes en el inmueble. Te pueden pillar y pagar una pequeña multa, pero creo que el riesgo es bajo.



Cipotecón: 

En la opción B planteabas que se podía no llevar la Escritura a la Oficina Liquidadora para ahorrarte el ITP hasta dentro de 4 años. Pero supongo que después de los 4 años tendrá que ir a pagar dicho impuesto ¿no? (creo que es del 7% en Madrid)... Y después de esos 4 años, ¿se podrá ir a Registrar el piso en el Registro de la Propiedad, sin que se haya liquidado dicho impuesto? ¿Legalmente, o te meten un puro si te pillan?

Gracias.


----------



## El cipotecón (9 Jun 2013)

djun dijo:


> Cipotecón:
> 
> En la opción B planteabas que se podía no llevar la Escritura a la Oficina Liquidadora para ahorrarte el ITP hasta dentro de 4 años. Pero supongo que después de los 4 años tendrá que ir a pagar dicho impuesto ¿no? (creo que es del 7% en Madrid)... Y después de esos 4 años, ¿se podrá ir a Registrar el piso en el Registro de la Propiedad, sin que se haya liquidado dicho impuesto? ¿Legalmente, o te meten un puro si te pillan?
> 
> Gracias.



No, para nada. Yo de hecho me ahorré de pagar un impuesto de unos fincas rústicas (no fui a hacer la liquidación por vagueza y porque no las quería vender, aún las tengo muertas de risa. Eso sí, si la quieres registrar no te quedan más narices. 

También era práctica habitual de una arquitecta amiga mía forrada de pasta. Pero ya se sabe, mientras más dinero más raros y más tacaños. 

Tiene sus inconvenientes, que no voy a enumerar aquí. Ante la duda liquidar o presentar en el asiento diario del registro de la propiedad el Documento y ese mismo día retirarlo sin registrar. Así pone eso en el registro lo de Ojo!: Documento pendiente de despacho presentado tal día a tal hora...

Registrar una finca no es obligatorio pero muy conveniente.


----------



## djun (9 Jun 2013)

O sea, en cualquier caso, después de 4 años o de 12 años, si lo quiero Registrar siempre me pedirán en el Registro que esté al corriente del pago del ITP ¿no?

Pensé que a lo mejor, es un impuesto que si no se paga en 4 años, prescribe y ya no hay que pagarlo.


----------



## chustazo (9 Jun 2013)

Vuelvo a repetir: NO ESTÁS SUJETO AL ITP.
Sólo a AJD. Puedes escriturar la resolución del condominio y esperar lo que quieras para registrar (no es obligatorio).


----------



## djun (9 Jun 2013)

Me refería, *chusta*, en el caso de escriturar una compra-venta normal y corriente, entre un vendedor y un comprador único (no dos compradores propietarios). En esos casos supongo que siempre hay que pagar el ITP, si después lo quiero Registrar. Y no prescribe dicho impuesto aunque pasen 4 años, o 14 años.


----------



## Gnomo (9 Jun 2013)

Vivo en Cataluña. Ya comenté en el primer post que mi padre fue al Notario y le dijeron que la mejor opción era que le comprara su parte. En Madrid fiscalmente es más ventajoso, como ha comentado Chustazo, la donación intervivos, pero no aquí.

De todas formas, sigo investigando cuál es la mejor solución en este caso. La vía de comprar la nuda propiedad es interesante y supongo que las tablas de compra me imagino que varían y el precio es menor.

Muchas gracias por todas las entradas en este hilo.

---------- Post added 09-jun-2013 at 13:48 ----------




El cipotecón dijo:


> Así en aburrimiento mañanero he visto esto sobre donaciones en vida.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=9223660
> 
> ...



Este enlace no lleva a ninguna parte Cipo???

---------- Post added 09-jun-2013 at 13:50 ----------




djun dijo:


> El precio mínimo de un piso según Hacienda lo puedes obtener aquí, introduciendo la Referencia Catastral:
> https://gestiona.madrid.org/siva_internet/html/web/ValoraBienForm.icm?ESTADO_MENU=2_1



¿Vale para pisos de fuera de la comunidad de Madrid?

He encontrado este enlace.

cómo descubrir el precio mínimo al que puedes comprar una casa, según hacienda — idealista.com/news/

Buscando información he localizado esta pagina.

Instrucció de comprovació de valors dels béns immobles per al 2013. e-tributs. Generalitat de Catalunya

http://www20.gencat.cat/docs/e-trib...lors immobles/2013/ICV_2013_coef_BCN_cast.pdf

Me sale un coeficiente corrector del valor catastral de 2,60 para Barcelona. Significa que el valor catastral del piso lo he de multiplicar por 2,60 para hallar el valor mínimo del piso según la agencia tributaria. En ese caso me saldrían más de 5.000 €. Vaya palo.


----------



## djun (9 Jun 2013)

En ese enlace que te dejé creo que sólo te dan la valoración minima, según Hacienda, que deben tener los inmuebles de Madrid. De todas formas prueba. Sólo es cuestión de que introduzcas la Referencia Catastral. La tendrás en el recibo del IBI y/o en las Escrituras. 


Hacienda "penaliza" Al Que Compre Un Piso-chollo(11/05/2011) : hacienda tiene unos precios mnimos para cada casa cuando una persona compra una casa usada tiene que pagar el 7% del importe de compra que figura en la escritura correspondiente al impues


> *El valor mínimo de una casa, según hacienda*
> 
> el valor mínimo que tiene una casa depende de distintos criterios que cada administración autonómica fija por su cuenta. en algunos casos se toma como referencia el valor catastral de la vivienda, que se multiplica por un coeficiente según la ubicación de la casa. este es el caso de andalucía o cataluña.




Creo que se multiplica el Valor Catatral (lo tendrás en el recibo del IBI) por ese coeficiente que has obtenido, 2,60. Si al multiplicar te sale 5.000 €. Tu le compras a tu padre la mitad, es decir: valorado en 2.500 €. Ese precio supongo que tributará al 7% aprox. de ITP (Impuesto Transmisiones Patrimoniales), es decir: 2.500 por 0,07 igual a *175 €. *

Supongo que es así. Si no me equivocado.


----------



## chustazo (9 Jun 2013)

El impuesto, para este caso, es el AJD en toda España (incluyendo Cataluña, claro está). ITP es para la compraventa de una propiedad a un tercero no copropietario. La base imponible es el valor en escrituras porque es documento público, aunque Hacienda te pueda hacer una valoración distinta. En este caso se puede reclamar con amplias posibilidades de éxito porque la ley es clara, pero en todo caso el AJD es un porcentaje mucho menor que el ITP, sea cual sea la base imponible.


----------



## El cipotecón (9 Jun 2013)

En Cataluña la AJD lo utilizaba yo para la cancelación de cargas cuando tenía un mandamiento del juzgado. 

Sobre los proindivisos habré hecho el primo, porque la compra que he efectuado la he hecho por transmisión patrimonial, aunque todas de procedimientos ejecutivos. 



No digo no tengas razón, porque no soy un experto en tributación, pero dentro de los AJD, te encuentras desde el AJ0, hasta el AJ8, pasando por el APH y el AP0. Tengo un modelo 600 en mi mano y dentro está la chuleta con todos los AJD correspondientes. Los he leído detenidamente y no veo por dónde coger que pagas sólo el 1%, pero si tú lo dices será verdad. Como digo yo he comprado muchas cosas, pero no soy un experto en la materia. 

El AJ0 es cuando se hace: *la agrupación, segregación, y agregación de inmuebles, que es un 1%,* pero por ejemplo, hace unos años compré unas fincas urbanas en un pueblo donde hice la compra y agrupación a la vez y *la ITP no me la quitó ni Dios.*:: Es decir, *pagué un 7% más en este caso un 1%.*

Si fuese así, pagar sólo el AJD, da igual el precio de venta ya que los impuestos son testimoniales. Asesórate bien.


El enlace amigo Gnomo es éste, perdona por el error:

El impuesto sobre sucesiones y donaciones en cataluña actualizaci...


Y sobre la compra de venta, de buena fe ya he explicado el tema. No es lo mismo comprar una mitad indivisa que un pleno dominio. La transmisión de un pleno dominio está claro, las mitades indivisas por su Naturaleza son patatas calientes que no suelen revisar, y no se le da el mismo valor que el pleno dominio. Hablo desde mi experiencia. La letra ya nos la conocemos todos y si no el Notario ya te lo recordará. 


Sobre el tema de la caducidad del impuesto, no me debo haber expresado bien. A los 4 años caduca amigo Djun, lo que pasa es que tendrás que ir igualmente a comprar el modelo 600, pero ahí no pagas nada porque el tiempo de pago ha pasado. Es decir pones cero en toas las casillas ,y sí pones AJD en alguna de ellas. Eso te lo indica la funcionaria sin problemas. Vas con ese papel de la oficina de Recaudación al Registro y sin problemas la inscribes. 

Me hubiera gustado contestar antes, pero estoy liado en casa y no puedo ponerme lo que me gustaría.:cook: 


Saludos.


----------



## chustazo (9 Jun 2013)

Es AJD seguro: el fundamento es el Reglamento del Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales y Actos Jurídicos Documentados publicado en el RD 828/1995 (art. 61) y el Texto Refundido de la Ley del Impuesto (Real Decreto Legislativo 1/1993). 
La confirmación, dada por la propia Administración, la tenéis en la consulta (vinculante) V2367-10.
Un saludo,

Chustazo.


----------



## El cipotecón (9 Jun 2013)

chustazo dijo:


> Es AJD seguro: el fundamento es el Reglamento del Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales y Actos Jurídicos Documentados publicado en el RD 828/1995 (art. 61) y el Texto Refundido de la Ley del Impuesto (Real Decreto Legislativo 1/1993).
> La confirmación, dada por la propia Administración, la tenéis en la consulta (vinculante) V2367-10.
> Un saludo,
> 
> Chustazo.



Si usted lo dice, además de darnos reglamentación me lo creo. 

Pero me temo que mañana cuando le pregunte a mi abogado si tengo que pagar ITP o poner en la casilla AJD se me reirá en mi puñetera cara con perdón. Le aclaro que yo acabo de comprar una mitad indivisa teniendo la otra mitad y no es la primera que compro. 

Los AJD no eximen del pago de una transmisión onerosa como es la compra-venta. 

Puedes poner la AJ que quieras, pero el TUB me da a mí que no te lo salvas. Mañana salgo de dudas y lo aclaro aquí. 

El TUB es el código en Cataluña de bienes inmuebles. No sé como será en otros lados. 

De todas maneras gracias por la información. Siempre es bueno contrastar puntos de vista. 

Saludos. 

PD: una anécdota. Una vez compré en una subasta un inmueble y no me quedaba un penique, así que al hacer autoliquidación del inmueble, en lugar de pagar la transmisión correspondiente, puse AJ3, "Adjudicaciones". Como en el Documento que te dan en el Juzgado pone Auto de Adjudicación, pensé: a ver si cuela. 

Esto hará como doce años..y colo!!. Pagué un 1% creo recordar. Me esperaba la correspondiente complementaria, pero no llegó. Para cuando hubiera llegado ya tendría líquido otra vez, pero no llegó y eso que me ahorré, unas 700.000 pts de la época que no son malas. 

Si compras algo en subasta judicial tienes que comprar dos modelos 600, uno pagas la trasmisión del inmueble y en el otro, pagas el mandamiento de cancelación de cargas. Bueno, no lo pagas pero igual lo tienes que rellenar. Así de memoria es el AJ8. 

Para éste tipo de rollos suelen ser los AJD, formalizar préstamos, hipotecas, declaraciones de obra nueva... Ya lo dice la palabra "Actos jurídicos Documentados"

Resaludos.


----------



## chustazo (10 Jun 2013)

No creo que un abogado serio se ría de nada. En este caso existe una NO SUJECIÓN a ITP porque realmente no existe una transmisión patrimonial. La explicación razonada por la propia Administración Tributaria está en la consulta vinculante que os he mencionado y que se puede buscar fácilmente. Es muy ilustrativa y corta de leer.
Un saludo.

Chustazo.


----------



## El cipotecón (10 Jun 2013)

chustazo dijo:


> No creo que un abogado serio se ría de nada. En este caso existe una NO SUJECIÓN a ITP porque *realmente no existe una transmisión patrimonial*. La explicación razonada por la propia Administración Tributaria está en la consulta vinculante que os he mencionado y que se puede buscar fácilmente. Es muy ilustrativa y corta de leer.
> Un saludo.
> 
> Chustazo.



Por supuesto que existe una transmisión patrimonial. ¿Cómo no la va haber si *compras* el 50% de una propiedad?. 

Te repito lo dicho, que pagues el AJD por una partición o unión de fincas (no es el caso, pero bueno, vamos a darlo por bueno), no implica que no exista una transmisión. 

Tú compras una vivienda. 

Haces una Hipoteca. 


Qué pagas?. El AJD por hacer la Hipoteca. Es un Acto jurídico documentado. un 1%. 

Pero también pagas el ITP melón!. (Melón no usted, sino el del ejemplo). Tu pagas un dinero y cuando mueves pasta hacienda pone la mano siempre. 

Menudo disgusto se llevaría Hacienda si no lo hicieras así. 

La compra de la mitad indivisa lo mismo. Esta tarde cojo el teléfono y hago la consulta por hacerla, pero vamos, el 99% que es así. Ojalá le pudiera dar la razón. 

Saludos.


----------



## Gnomo (10 Jun 2013)

djun dijo:


> En ese enlace que te dejé creo que sólo te dan la valoración minima, según Hacienda, que deben tener los inmuebles de Madrid. De todas formas prueba. Sólo es cuestión de que introduzcas la Referencia Catastral. La tendrás en el recibo del IBI y/o en las Escrituras.
> 
> 
> Hacienda "penaliza" Al Que Compre Un Piso-chollo(11/05/2011) : hacienda tiene unos precios mnimos para cada casa cuando una persona compra una casa usada tiene que pagar el 7% del importe de compra que figura en la escritura correspondiente al impues
> ...



*

*

El valor catastral del piso es de 40.020€ x 2,6= 104.052€ dividido por 2 es igual a 52.026€ si tengo que pagar un 7% hablaríamos de 3.641.82€ a pagar (pensaba que era un 10%). Claro que si fuera un 1% debería pagar 520€

Gracias a todos por los aportes. Es un montón de información técnica que tengo que estudiar detenidamente dada mi absoluta ignorancia sobre este asunto.


----------



## temis2011 (10 Jun 2013)

Secre yo también creo que tiene razón el forero, ahora mismo no sé decirte exactamente dónde, pero mira he encontrado esto en Rankia y es practicamente lo que yo te quería decir, cuando tienes un proindiviso en un inmueble estás en una comunidad de bienes y tributa por AJD al 1%.


_Tributación de la operación
1º.- En Transmisiones Patrimoniales y Actos Jurídicos Documentados.
Vamos a ver si el que se queda con el piso tiene que pagar (en Valencia) el 7% de TPO o el 1% de AJD.
TPO
Según la consulta de la DGT de 23 de enero de 2009 (V0141-09), con base en el artículo 7.2B del TRLITPAJD, se trata de una operación no sujeta a TPO (al pago del 7% -en C.Valenciana-) por cuanto se trata de la adjudicación a uno de los comuneros de un bien –el piso- que es indivisible o que, cuanto menos, pierde mucho si se divide; a cambio de abonar al que no se lo queda el exceso en dinero. Siendo que además se trata del único bien existente en la comunidad de bienes (entendiendo por comunidad de bienes el propio piso que es propiedad de los 2 al 50% en proindiviso). Dice la consulta que “en ese supuesto estaríamos ante un exceso de adjudicación inevitable en los términos que resultan del artículo 1.062 del Código Civil”._


----------



## El cipotecón (10 Jun 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> Secre yo también creo que tiene razón el forero, ahora mismo no sé decirte exactamente dónde, pero mira he encontrado esto en Rankia y es practicamente lo que yo te quería decir, cuando tienes un proindiviso en un inmueble estás en una comunidad de bienes y tributa por AJD al 1%.
> 
> 
> _Tributación de la operación
> ...



Bueno, pues mejor si es así. 

Hoy ha sido un día horrible y no he podido hacer la consulta. Yo entiendo que no ha habido venta, al menos es lo que interpreto en lo señalado en negrita. 

Si hay venta me extraña muchísimo que hacienda no ponga la mano amplia. 

Compré una mitad indivisa a un banco. Un piso también y pagué ITP, luego compré la otra mitad que pertenecía a una señora y también pagué lo mismo. 

A lo mejor hice el primo. Ahora tengo un local adjudicado en subasta que veré si se puede aplicar el AJD, pero me temo que no podrá ser. 

El caso que pones es un caso especial a mi entender, pero prometo que lo consulto y saco de dudas. Si tengo que darle la razón al forero  lo haré:cook:


----------



## elecmi (10 Jun 2013)

Cuando me separé y tenía que quedarse uno de los 2 con la vivienda lo más barato recuerdo que se llamaba extinción de condominio.


----------



## Gnomo (11 Jun 2013)

elecmi dijo:


> Cuando me separé y tenía que quedarse uno de los 2 con la vivienda lo más barato recuerdo que se llamaba extinción de condominio.



Creo que es lo mismo extinción de condominio que extinción de proindiviso.

En este articulo aparece algo que desconocía *el exterminio del condominio*

Qué es la extinción del condominio

Al parecer en el país vasco se paga el 0,5% de AJD 

Bizkaia.Net - FAQs: Preguntas más frecuentes

Artículo 1062 del Código Civil

*Cuando una cosa sea indivisible o desmerezca mucho por su división, podrá adjudicarse a uno, a calidad de abonar a los otros el exceso en dinero.

Pero bastará que uno solo de los herederos pida su venta en pública subasta, y con admisión de licitadores extraños, para que así se haga
*
Entiendo que no es necesario ir a subasta si llegas a un acuerdo con los otros propietarios antes de que se subaste el piso ¿no?


----------



## jolu (11 Jun 2013)

¡Ojo!

En este hilo se habla mucho de 4 años.

Lo pondré solo una vez:

Cuatro años,6meses y un día.


----------



## chustazo (11 Jun 2013)

Cipotecón: No existe transmisión patrimonial a efectos del impuesto. Como veo que no te has leído la consulta que comenté te pongo aquí el enlace http://petete.meh.es/Scripts/know3....-PLANTEADA+(extinci%F3n+de+condominio)&Pos=10 ¡RECUERDA QUE ES UNA RESPUESTA VINCULANTE PARA LA ADMINISTRACIÓN!
Si en el pasado se te planteó esta situación y liquidaste incorrectamente el impuesto no hiciste el panoli sino que, simplemente, pagaste de más por una interpretación distinta sobre el hecho imponible. Puedes presentar un escrito y solicitar la devolución del importe tributado de más, porque estás en tu derecho de pagar únicamente por lo que te corresponde. 
Un saludo,

Chustazo.


----------



## El cipotecón (11 Jun 2013)

chustazo dijo:


> Cipotecón: No existe transmisión patrimonial a efectos del impuesto. Como veo que no te has leído la consulta que comenté te pongo aquí el enlace Visualizando documentos ¡RECUERDA QUE ES UNA RESPUESTA VINCULANTE PARA LA ADMINISTRACIÓN!
> Si en el pasado se te planteó esta situación y liquidaste incorrectamente el impuesto no hiciste el panoli sino que, simplemente, pagaste de más por una interpretación distinta sobre el hecho imponible. Puedes presentar un escrito y solicitar la devolución del importe tributado de más, porque estás en tu derecho de pagar únicamente por lo que te corresponde.
> Un saludo,
> 
> Chustazo.



Lo siento chustazo, no es así, *al menos en mi caso.* 

Acabo de llegar de la Oficina Liquidadora. Con mi Auto de Adjudicación para ver qué pago. 

Yo tenía la mitad comprada en subasta y después de unos años he efectuado la división de la cosa común y me lo he adjudicado por el 50%. 

como tengo ya el 50%, pago la mitad del precio de adjudicación. Es decir, unos 14.000 euros. El precio de Subasta se acordó poner el valor catastral. 

Ya me hubiera gustado pagar a mí pagar 140 euros en lugar del 8% que me corresponden, 1120 euros. Me da para una cena en Hotel cinco estrellas y la compañía de señoras malas con lo que me ahorro.

Bueno, el caso es que he ido para allá y yo haciéndome el inocente le he dicho a la oficial si tengo que pagar EL AJD, ya que es una extinción de condominio. Le he enseñado el auto de adjudicación y me ha dicho: "Es una adjudicación, es decir una compra venta, así que pagas ITP". :cook::cook:

Ah bueno, entonces cuando es una extinción de condominio?. 

Pues *depende del título*. Si es compra no puede ser extinción de condominio. Si por sentencia, hay una separación, se produce la extinción de condominio, en el caso de divorcio está exento de tributación. 

Luego me ha puesto otro caso. Me ha dicho: -Si tú y yo nos compramos un Local y nos peleamos...

-Y porqué nos tenemos que pelear?

-Bueno, no nos tenemos que pelear, es un ejemplo:|

-Vale, sigue

-Pues si nos peleamos y no nos llevamos bien, entonces se puede pedir la extinción del condominio. Pero si hay compra, no existe AJD. 

Están sujetas a AJD las no sujetas a ITP.

Vale. 

Luego me ha hablado de inmuebles sujetos a IVA, pero como no es mi caso, no le he prestado demasiada atención.

Le expliqué el tema que aludes. Pagué lo correcto. Compré ujna mitad a un particular, cuando tenía la mitad y la posesión del piso me puse en contacto con el Banco (La Caixa), y le compré su mitad. 

Al ser compra pura y dura tenía que pagar ITP. Así está la cosa. 

Me ha dado dos chuletas y me ha dicho que si compramos algo ella no es de pelearse (creo que le he hecho gracia :rolleye::rolleye.

Dejo el testimonio por si le sirve a alguien. Lo de la extinción de condominio no sabía que existía, pero en mi caso da lo mismo. No me sirve, aunque a alguien le puede ser de ayuda. Es bueno contrastar opiniones. Siempre se saca algo de provecho. 

Saludos.


----------



## Gnomo (11 Jun 2013)

Alguien sabe más sobre *el exterminio de condominio*:

*Exterminio de condominio*

Esta posibilidad se da cuando, a pesar de la separación, sigue existiendo buena relación entre los miembros de la pareja que uno de los dos no quiere nada de dinero. En este caso se puede notificar un exterminio del condominio, pero realmente el miembro de la pareja que "vende" su parte, se la está dando a la otra, aunque, de esta forma, se evitan las imposiciones por donación.


Buscando un poco por la red no he encontrado nada sobre el exterminio del condominio a parte de la página que puse ayer.

Qué es la extinción del condominio

Este supuesto es más favorable que la extinción del condominio para mí.


----------



## chustazo (11 Jun 2013)

Desconozco los pormenores de tu caso (aunque por lo que comentas parece un caso distinto porque inicialmente no eras copropietario, sino que te adjudicaste una proindiviso). La primera compra del 50% está sujeta a ITP porque no eras copropietario y eso nunca nadie lo ha puesto en duda. En el caso que abrió el hilo NO HAY NINGUNA DUDA TAMPOCO y la persona que te ha informado (¡qué raro, con lo que saben!) no está, a mi juicio, muy puesta. A la hora de ir a que me informen yo pido que me justifiquen jurídicamente lo que me están diciendo, para no ponerlo en cuarentena. Como nunca se atreven a mojarse inventaron las Consultas Vinculantes, que son las ÚNICAS respuestas que tienen validez jurídica y por eso os la he mencionado:

"La vivienda propiedad común de los consultantes constituye, en principio, un bien indivisible y que, por lo tanto, su única forma de división posible entre los comuneros es su adjudicación a uno de ellos, que debe compensar al otro (o, en su caso, otros) en dinero. Así lo entiende la jurisprudencia del Tribunal Supremo, que, en su sentencia de 28 de junio de 1999, determina que “en el caso de que la cosa común resulte por su naturaleza indivisible o pueda desmerecer mucho por su división –supuesto que lógicamente concurre en una plaza de aparcamiento e incluso en un piso (no se trata de la división de un edificio, sino de un piso, artículo.401 CC)– la única forma de división, en el sentido de extinción de comunidad, es, paradójicamente, no dividirla, sino adjudicarla a uno de los comuneros a calidad de abonar al otro, o a los otros, el exceso en dinero –artículos 404 y 1.062, párrafo 1.º, en relación éste con el art. 406, todos del CC–“.
Por lo tanto, conforme a los preceptos transcritos, el exceso originado por la adjudicación a uno de los copropietarios de un inmueble indivisible, cuando éste, además, constituya el único bien existente en la comunidad de bienes, pagando la diferencia en metálico al otro copropietario, no está sujeto a la modalidad de transmisiones patrimoniales onerosas del ITPAJD, pues en ese supuesto estaríamos ante un exceso de adjudicación inevitable en los términos que resultan del artículo 1.062 del Código Civil, por tratarse de un bien que o es indivisible o, si no es esencialmente indivisible, sí desmerecería mucho por su división."

"Por lo tanto, conforme a los preceptos transcritos, el exceso originado por la adjudicación a uno de los copropietarios de un inmueble indivisible, cuando éste, además, constituya el único bien existente en la comunidad de bienes, pagando la diferencia en metálico al otro copropietario, no está sujeto a la modalidad de transmisiones patrimoniales onerosas del ITPAJD".

"En las primeras copias de escrituras públicas que tengan por objeto directo cantidad o cosa valuable servirá de base el valor declarado, sin perjuicio de la comprobación administrativa” (Artículo 30.1 del Texto Refundido). 
La base imponible será por tanto el valor real de la vivienda adjudicada al consultante, sin perjuicio de la comprobación administrativa y con absoluta independencia de cual haya sea el capital pendiente de pago."

Ojo, que yo no quiero convencer a nadie. Ver para creer...


----------



## El cipotecón (11 Jun 2013)

Gnomo dijo:


> Alguien sabe más sobre *el exterminio de condominio*:
> 
> *Exterminio de condominio*
> 
> ...




Mira, sabiendo lo que sabes y empapándote como has hecho del tema, yo haría lo siguiente:

Vas con una copia de la escritura al Notario donde firmásteis. Dile que quieres hablar con el oficial. Como ya eres cliente no te pondrá pegas. Le dices que quiere tu padre darte la mitad en herencia y qué impuesto te corresponde pagar. Si el oficial es medio bueno, te lo dirá y si no irá un momento al Notario a consultarlo. En Alemania esto te vale dinero, aquí la gente somos más Quijotes y damos más gratis. Lo sé porque también he comprado allí y gratis ni la hora. 

Seguro que te quita de dudas. Si un caso nos dices lo que te ha dicho para que nosotros también sepamos algo más de este mundo. Merçi. 





chustazo dijo:


> Desconozco los pormenores de tu caso (aunque por lo que comentas parece un caso distinto porque inicialmente no eras copropietario, sino que te adjudicaste una proindiviso). La primera compra del 50% está sujeta a ITP porque no eras copropietario y eso nunca nadie lo ha puesto en duda. En el caso que abrió el hilo NO HAY NINGUNA DUDA TAMPOCO y la persona que te ha informado (¡qué raro, con lo que saben!) no está, a mi juicio, muy puesta. A la hora de ir a que me informen yo pido que me justifiquen jurídicamente lo que me están diciendo, para no ponerlo en cuarentena. Como nunca se atreven a mojarse inventaron las Consultas Vinculantes, que son las ÚNICAS respuestas que tienen validez jurídica y por eso os la he mencionado:
> 
> "La vivienda propiedad común de los consultantes constituye, en principio, un bien indivisible y que, por lo tanto, su única forma de división posible entre los comuneros es su adjudicación a uno de ellos, que debe compensar al otro (o, en su caso, otros) en dinero. Así lo entiende la jurisprudencia del Tribunal Supremo, que, en su sentencia de 28 de junio de 1999, determina que “en el caso de que la cosa común resulte por su naturaleza indivisible o pueda desmerecer mucho por su división –supuesto que lógicamente concurre en una plaza de aparcamiento e incluso en un piso (no se trata de la división de un edificio, sino de un piso, artículo.401 CC)– la única forma de división, en el sentido de extinción de comunidad, es, paradójicamente, no dividirla, sino adjudicarla a uno de los comuneros a calidad de abonar al otro, o a los otros, el exceso en dinero –artículos 404 y 1.062, párrafo 1.º, en relación éste con el art. 406, todos del CC–“.
> Por lo tanto, conforme a los preceptos transcritos, el exceso originado por la adjudicación a uno de los copropietarios de un inmueble indivisible, cuando éste, además, constituya el único bien existente en la comunidad de bienes, pagando la diferencia en metálico al otro copropietario, no está sujeto a la modalidad de transmisiones patrimoniales onerosas del ITPAJD, pues en ese supuesto estaríamos ante un exceso de adjudicación inevitable en los términos que resultan del artículo 1.062 del Código Civil, por tratarse de un bien que o es indivisible o, si no es esencialmente indivisible, sí desmerecería mucho por su división."
> ...



Mire, voy a hacer una cosa: Autoliquidaré como AJD. Esperaremos. Si no me dicen nada. Chapeau!!. Tenía usted razón o el que revisa es un inútil, es igual!, me ahorro casi mil euros que buenos son. 

si me llega la complementaria, pues nada, os haré saber el razonamiento. Tampoco será mucho y se puede asumir. 

De todas maneras, salga como salga gracias por el aporte. :

Saludos.


----------



## chustazo (12 Jun 2013)

Hacéis bien en mirarlo, porque lo suyo es pagar lo que corresponde y no más. Ojo con la información verbal de notarios, oficiales y funcionarios: cuanto más mayor va siendo uno más se va dando cuenta de que preguntar a "profesionales" no suele servir de nada. Por eso en España esa información es gratis y quizás en otros países la cobren. Casi nadie es bueno en su trabajo, por lo que no es infrecuente consultar a la Administración sobre cualquier tema y que no tengan ni idea y, por no quedar mal, te cuenten una milonga que poco tiene que ver con la realidad. 
Lo escrito escrito está (ley del impuesto, reglamento y consultas vinculantes, además de la jurisprudencia) y es algo tangible y que os permitirá justificar, en caso de una supuesta paralela (que a veces abren "por si cuela"), vuestra autoliquidación. Si uno ha tributado correctamente y con los conceptos claros una paralela no tiene ningún recorrido y la Administración será la primera en reconocerlo.
¡Un saludo!

Chustazo


----------



## JVP (12 Jun 2013)

Hola buenas, yo tengo un amigo que es hijo único, y me explicó que el mejor chanchullo para heredar pagando lo mínimo era el usufructo, que el que deja en herencia disfruta de la propiedad mientras vive, y una vez fallecido pasaba a el heredero o así.


----------



## Gnomo (12 Jun 2013)

chustazo dijo:


> Hacéis bien en mirarlo, porque lo suyo es pagar lo que corresponde y no más. Ojo con la información verbal de notarios, oficiales y funcionarios: cuanto más mayor va siendo uno más se va dando cuenta de que preguntar a "profesionales" no suele servir de nada. Por eso en España esa información es gratis y quizás en otros países la cobren. Casi nadie es bueno en su trabajo, por lo que no es infrecuente consultar a la Administración sobre cualquier tema y que no tengan ni idea y, por no quedar mal, te cuenten una milonga que poco tiene que ver con la realidad.
> Lo escrito escrito está (ley del impuesto, reglamento y consultas vinculantes, además de la jurisprudencia) y es algo tangible y que os permitirá justificar, en caso de una supuesta paralela (que a veces abren "por si cuela"), vuestra autoliquidación. Si uno ha tributado correctamente y con los conceptos claros una paralela no tiene ningún recorrido y la Administración será la primera en reconocerlo.
> ¡Un saludo!
> 
> ...



Cuanta sabiduría fruto de la experiencia que emana de estas palabras. No queda otra que preguntar, preguntar y preguntar, contrastar la información y buscar la verdad sin prejuicios ni ideas preconcebidas. 

La información recogida aquí me va a ser de gran utilidad y espero que le pueda servir a otros.


----------



## joanmiro (12 Jun 2013)

Tengo un caso un poco parecido con unos amigos mios, que son mayores, a ver si me podéis ayudar.

Matrimonio 
El marido tiene 89 años, es su segundo matrimonio (es viudo del 1º). Tiene dos hijos del 1r matrimonio y no quiere que ellos se hagan con su parte del piso.

La mujer tiene 72 años, también es su segundo matrimonio (divorciada). No tiene otros hijos.

Tienen una hija de 30 años. 

Tienen un piso guapo de 160 m2 en Barcelona capital. Quieren asegurarse que la hija de los dos se quede con el piso.

¿Cuál sería la opción más ventajosa fiscalmente?

¿Que le trasmitan la nuda propiedad ahora?

Buscando en internet veo que el calculo para el valor de la nuda propiedad es 100 - ( 89 - (edad del usufructuario más joven) ) en este caso sería 100 - (89-72) = 83 % del valor de venta 

Lo cual sería valor catastral * 2,60 (coeficiente de BCN capital) * 0,83 

A este valor se tendría que tributar el 5% de ITP (por tener menos de 32 años e ingresos inferiores a 32.000€ anuales en Catalunya)

Suena a mi que le puede salir por un pastón a la mínima que el valor catastral sea importante (que parece que si, si es un piso del año 91 de 160m2)

¿Hay alguna forma más ventajosa de estructurar la operación?

Gracias de antemano a todos .


----------



## El cipotecón (12 Jun 2013)

chustazo dijo:


> Cipotecón: No existe transmisión patrimonial a efectos del impuesto. Como veo que no te has leído la consulta que comenté te pongo aquí el enlace Visualizando documentos ¡RECUERDA QUE ES UNA RESPUESTA VINCULANTE PARA LA ADMINISTRACIÓN!
> Si en el pasado se te planteó esta situación y liquidaste incorrectamente el impuesto no hiciste el panoli sino que, simplemente, pagaste de más por una interpretación distinta sobre el hecho imponible. Puedes presentar un escrito y solicitar la devolución del importe tributado de más, porque estás en tu derecho de pagar únicamente por lo que te corresponde.
> Un saludo,
> 
> Chustazo.



Bueno, eso lo tengo clarísimo. Soy perro viejo en estas lides y he visto de todo. 

Desde Notarios que quieren que asumas una deuda porque así cobran más cuando no tienes el porqué asumirla hasta Registradores que se niegan a inscribirte una finca aunque lo ordene un juez por está caducada la carga. Cuando demás Registradores te la inscriben sin problemas aunque no efectúen cancelación de cargas posteriores. 

Mi hermano aprobó una oposición de promoción interna al Grupo A. Cuando preguntó a la responsable del departamento sobre sus vacaciones por permiso y traslados no tenía ni idea!!. Y eso que sólo hacía eso. :cook::cook:

Cansado porque te rechazen autos por defecto de forma, ya que la oficial hace mal su trabajo, y mira que es fácil, tres páginas con la mitad puesto en el ordenador como modelo. Sólo tiene que rellenar puntitos. 

Esto ya lo sé, pero el sentido común te dice que cuando tienes una duda, el sentido común es la respuesta. 

En Alemania no trabajan mejor. Al contrario, hay una aura de superioridad alemana que a mí me da entre gracia y pena. La Notaría por ejemplo. Aquello y no exagero funciona como en Zimbawe, queriendo, eso sí, porque el Notario tiene tu dinero en su cuenta, y no tiene prisa en mandártelo, pero yo por ejemplo sufrí que tardase 2 meses por una transferencia de 75.000 euros, en unas comprobaciones que en España tardan tres días. 

El mes que viene me tiene que ingresar una parte importante y estoy acojonado. No tienen que hacer más comprobaciones, pero los conozco, y como es mucho dinero, me lo pueden retener por la pijada más tonta. Ciertamente prefiero mucho más España. Tengo allí intereses y no me ha ido mal, pero cuando los liquide no piso tierras teutonas en mi puta vida. Estoy más a gusto en este caos donde me entiendo con los míos y no son tan miserables. Podía escribir un libro en los nueve años que he estado por allí, créame. 


Sobre el tema que nos ocupa. Yo me fío de los que tengo a mi alrededor. De los que sé que son competentes y buenos profesionales. A cambio soy generoso porque intentar ganar la última peseta es de cretinos y además al final te quedas solo. 

He leído con atención el informe que has puesto. 1º Tiene que haber "una proporcionalidad" , por lo cual entiendo que si una propiedad está dividida entre un usufructuario y una Nuda propiedad de distinto propietario no se da el caso, o si son más de dos propietarios tampoco. 

Luego está la interpretación del exceso de adjudicación que justifica que pagues por el AJD el total del precio de la vivienda. No lo tengo claro qué significa, supongo que será que no se puede tributar por dos veces algo que has pagado?. No lo sé. 

¿El título que pone en el notario en la escritura es de compra-venta o de extinción de condominio?. No es lo mismo. Si pone compra-venta me parece que la hemos hecho. A lo mejor poniendo la extinción de condominio y los pactos que se llegan es lo adecuado para pagar AJD. 

De todas maneras, las indivisas que he comprado han sido por poca cuantía siempre, y es el chocolate del loro, pero mejor no pagarlas que pagarlas, está claro. Si paso esto como extinción de condomio le pagó un café con leche extralargo. :

Saludos.


----------



## Gnomo (12 Jun 2013)

joanmiro dijo:


> Tengo un caso un poco parecido con unos amigos mios, que son mayores, a ver si me podéis ayudar.
> 
> Matrimonio
> El marido tiene 89 años, es su segundo matrimonio (es viudo del 1º). Tiene dos hijos del 1r matrimonio y no quiere que ellos se hagan con su parte del piso.
> ...



Es un caso interesante. De entrada ya ha comentado un forero por aquí que se puede comprar por debajo del valor catastral, el tema está en que la administración te pide el 5% de ITP sobre el precio mínimo que ha puesto más arriba (aunque se puede recurrir y más ahora). La duda es si los hermanos mayores tienen posibilidad de impugnar esa venta. Igual hacer alguna fundación o testaferros. No sé, va a tener que estudiar bien todos los detalles porque seguro que hay formas de hacerlo. De vez en cuando he visto casos parecidos al que expone, cada vez más habituales por cierto.


----------

